# WTB / The New Scroll Saw Basket Volume 1 & 2 by Monroe Dutcher



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

I am looking for the scroll saw basket books written by Monroe Dutcher. If you have either one or both that you would like to sell let me know.

Thanks


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

I found both books so I am all set.

Thanks


----------

